# Suggestions? Best Computer for Sims 2



## MizzCei (Sep 15, 2004)

I am in the market for a new laptop computer, however I want to make sure that it will run the Sims 2 without problems. I also want to be sure that the game won't consume my entire hard drive. 

Any suggestions on good laptop computers for the Sims 2 would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ZEUS_GB (Jan 5, 2006)

EA don't support running the game or any other games on laptops.


----------



## MizzCei (Sep 15, 2004)

So there are no laptops in existence that will support the Sims 2?

If it can't be a laptop, I'm open to any other suggestions for computers in general that will work well with the game. 

Thanks.


----------



## MizzCei (Sep 15, 2004)

So there are no laptops in existence that will support the Sims 2?

If not a laptop, I am open to any other suggestions for computers in general that will work well with the game.

Thanks.


----------



## dadyslittlehelp (Nov 25, 2006)

I get the hint that the first guy was just saying its a bad game becasue of the processes it sends the computer through (will just about crash on anything but better the card the much less the chance)

any computer/laptop over the $300-$600-ish range should have the card, as for a definate computer sorry not sure what your in the market for

i have a gateway costed around 700 and runs if fine with 2 crashes, in the history of years

final advice do your research and take note of the graphics/ram of any computer you feal suits your needs. the more ram and better g-card less pauses in the game

as for me i feal safe with my new comp haveing a decent graphics card
(SAPPHIRE Radeon X1300XT CrossFire)


----------



## MizzCei (Sep 15, 2004)

Thank you for your response. I don't totally understand the technical details of computers which is why I asked for a specific brand. 

I do however appreciate your reply and I will pay attention to those two aspects (graphics card & RAM)while shopping.


----------

